# Betta with no fins



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

At the pet shop today, I saw this. (See photo) 
No fins, terribly skinny, barely alive. I was told that he had been in a communal tank and had been mauled by other fish. (What the heck!!) 
They offered me 10% off until I started to kick off so they gave him to me for nothing.

Got him home and he's in a shallow, heated (81f), filtered tank.

Let him settle in then gave him some food which he chowed down eagerly. (In the shop there were pellets on the bottom of his tiny box but as he has no fins he struggles to swim down...I'm guessing he was slowly starving as he couldn't get to them 😡😤).
8 hours on from this photo and he's actually swimming (er well, wriggling) around, coming up to the glass if you go look at him...so I have hope!

Constructive suggestions welcome, especially in regards to his poor fins.
(Is it painful for them?)

Ps: I didn't post this is the sick/emergencies area because I'm really just venting my frustration at the pet shop 😡😡😡😡😡

PPS: I'm aware people have their own opinions on rescuing bettas, so...sshhhh.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Awwwh poor baby! 😢.. Maybe try some stress coat on him/her? .. It helps them feel better from injuries, also helps them heal faster.. Including fin repair.. Here's to hoping he recovers quickly😊

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thankyou, I'll be grabbing some first thing in the morning. They didn't sell it where I was, and I didn't want to spend money on a crappy brand lol.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor baby! I''m glad you brought him home! Try some Stress Guard to help with his fins, that helps to start regrowth. I wish you two the best of luck <3


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can also add IAL.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Poor guy! I'll be following with interest. Apart from his shredded fins, does he show any other signs of illness? Any swim bladder problems?


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Not that I can tell, but he is in such bad shape that I probably won't see signs of illness until he puts some weight on.
Someone has warned me about tuberculosis since his back looks a little warped. So I'm just being verrrrry careful. (Will wear gloves and share nothing from his tank with my other two fish)

I'm going to keep some pics and video on Instagram if you're interested www.instagram.com/aliceinbettaworld


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thankyou, I'm off to buy stress guard right now actually. Fingers crossed

I'm going to keep some pics and video on Instagram if you're interested www.instagram.com/aliceinbettaworld


----------

